# 1940 Farmall H More Horsepower Advice



## CCordts (May 27, 2021)

Hello first let me say I have been a long time lurker of Tractor Forum but first time poster I know you guys have always been super helpful in the Past and look forward to some more help I just got a 1940 Farmall H that I plan on pulling for fun at local events. I know the H cant run much with a M but I would like to do some HP mods to help give me a fighting chance A little history on the tractor its a 1940 H Gas Model Tractor the only Mods done to the tractor or a Super H head was installed from last owner. I was thinking about getting a high performance Manifold and there is 2 options one to use with my stock H carb or one that will work with a M carb has can anyone recommend putting a M carb on such a stock tractor would I even benefit anything from it? that's my first question my other question is what else can I do to increase some HP ! thanks again for any help


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy CCordts, welcome to the tractor forum.

I doubt you will see much gain from a performance manifold, but it will look good. An "M" has a 4.1 liter engine, compared to 2.5 liters for your "H". There's such a mismatch in displacement, the M carburetor would not be compatible with an H engine.

What you really need for pulling is more weight. Load the rear tires and put wheel weights on the rear wheels.


----------

